

Augmented Reality App for furniture shopping - ranjeetiitb

Hi, We www.mebelkart.com launched Funterior, an augmented reality app for furniture and decor shopping. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.mebelkart.funteriorapp
Looking for a quick feedback and suggestions.<p>Thanks
Ranjeet
Co&#x2F;Founder Mebelkart.com
======
rohaniitk
Its a nice idea Ranjeet. Reach me if I could be of any help to you

